#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Equivalent π Representation of a long line power system analysis free lecture notes download

## anup keshari

When a long transmission line is connected with series impedance and two  shunt admittance as shown below it represents the equivalent π  representation of a long transmission line.





  Similar Threads: Line-to-Line Fault power system analysis free lecture notes download Single-Line-to-Ground Fault power system analysis free lecture notes download Characterization of a long lossless line power system analysis  free pdf download Per Unit Representation power system analysis free lecture notes download Capacitance of a double circuit line power system analysis free lecture notes download

----------

